# Charcoal taste



## lowpro192000 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a master built XL propane smoker, my question is could I put some lump charcoal in with my normal smoking wood to get more of a charcoal taste?


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 10, 2013)

Sure put some small pieces of lump charcoal in.   The best thing to have is a Smoke Daddy attached. www.smokedaddyinc.com. com.  I put lump and wood chips in mine and it'll do GREAT with that type of flavors.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 10, 2013)

You want charcoal taste?  Usually people are worried about too much charcoal taste.

Hardwood lump will give you a good smokey wood flavor as the charcoal is burned wood.

The best thing about smoking is that you can try lots of things that can affect your flavors...wood, charcoal, spices, rubs, sauces, etc.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2013)

I do that all the time with my GOSM charcoal to propane conversion. Using a single burner propane stove, I put a can right on the burner with chunks of wood and several briquettes. Add some more wood, add some more charcoal. Works good.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 10, 2013)

OK take it as you will, I saw an episode of BBQ Pitmasters and one of the guys actually did a fine grate of charcoal over the meat as part of his finishing rub.  I thought it was pretty weird and I doubt I would ever try it.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wanna see smoke!

David


----------



## lowpro192000 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea I saw the guy sprinkle the charcoal over his food And that did not look appealing. All I'm looking to do is get a little charcoal smoke mixed in with my wood smoke to give it that little extra


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 10, 2013)

lowpro192000 said:


> I have a master built XL propane smoker, my question is could I put some lump charcoal in with my normal smoking wood to get more of a charcoal taste?



That's what I have... "Charcoal taste" or mesquite flavor? Or are you looking for a more "smoked" flavor. It's in the wood ;) I stuff my "chip" pan with CHUNKS, wrapped in Tim foil, holes poked in the top... When I need to add wood, I make "charcoal" with a propane torch in a boat of tinfoil on the neighboring grill, wrap it up, poke holes in the top of my "packet" and put it in the chip pan.


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 10, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> OK take it as you will, I saw an episode of BBQ Pitmasters and one of the guys actually did a fine grate of charcoal over the meat as part of his finishing rub.  I thought it was pretty weird and I doubt I would ever try it.



It wasn't charcoal like I think most of us think of what comes out of a bag and goes in a grill, it was charred wood. 

I'm wondering if you're just not getting enough of the smokiness as you'd like... Tell us about your set up, what type of wood are you using, temp, what type of meat, etc...


----------



## lowpro192000 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's just a master built XL with a 10" cast iron skillet for a wood tray. I usually cook ribs and briskets, just the regular stuff. I might not be getting enough smoke but I know when I cook on my charcoal grill vs my propane grill I know it has a more charcoal taste and I was just wondering if I added some to my wood, would it give it that little bit of charcoal taste like u could get from a charcoal cooker?


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey, I have the MBXL, too! I woke up this morning and the first thought was this post! And the solution. Taking everything into you said into consideration, what wasn't clear to me last night now is; I initially couldn't get past charcoal flavor as opposed to what I think is your desire of the flavoring the charcoal produces. I went to my first comp BBQ competition yesterday to try what is considered competition worthy and was STUNNED to get a teaser rack of ribs that not only had been laid on a pit/rack that had obviously been used last Sunday at the church fish fry (I know this taste because my poor husband went to try to use the MBXL smoker I'd bought HIM for Christmas a couple of days after smoking a side of salmon; he said, and I agree, it was the best salmon pork he'd ever had--he hasn't touched it since, and now I designate racks), but the pieces that didn't smell like fish tasted like charcoal... Fresh charcoal... 

Sooo, I finally got the got my head wrapped around what you're looking for (not the fresh charcoal flavor) -- and how to do it...

Start your charcoal off in your grill, til it has burned off to the point that you'd start grilling... Assuming that you've already gotten your smoker up to temp and meat is already on, and your woods smoking nicely--whip out your pan, using a spatula, tongs, or whatever, scoop out your charcoal and add to your pan and whip that bad boy back into your smoker! Boom, done! Watch you temps over the next few minutes to see if the charcoal is going to bump your heat up, and be prepared to drop your propane down as low as it will go or even turn it off for a bit to level your temps!


----------



## lowpro192000 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank u for the advice, I will give it a try


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 11, 2013)

lowpro192000 said:


> Thank u for the advice, I will give it a try



Not so much advice as thinking about the two things you like about what you do and combining it! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## lowpro192000 (Aug 11, 2013)

10-4 I sure will


----------

